# Swimming Teaching in Spain



## parrisclayton (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a 34 year old married guy with one child living in Nottingham.

I maybe facing redundancy in the new year, and am considering moving to Spain and trying to set up my own family business teaching swimming.
This obviously throws up a number of questions as follows:

1.	
Is there a need for people to teach swimming, I was looking to move to the Malaga area and marketing it to expats. Me and my wife are both swimming teachers and we would be able to offer lessons from water babies through to adults.

2.	
Will I be able to find a pool that I can rent out to offer lessons? I would be wanting to rent a pool for set times in order to run the sessions. Is this realistic.

3.	
We would be driving down to Spain, do they have all year round campsites to stay in while we look to rent suitable accommodation? 

4.	
I also coach tennis, is there a need for tennis coaches. Again I would be looking to work with expats.

Thanks for reading Scott


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

parrisclayton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a 34 year old married guy with one child living in Nottingham.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

1. maybe - although so many kids grow up with pools & can often swim before they can walk - I have once seen someone asking for a swimming teacher for their kids though

2. if you mean a pool like a municipal pool - maybe. There are pools in some towns, I have no idea though if you would be able to rent one for set hours - or what sort of licences/insurances you'd need

you might be better being 'mobile' and offering lessons 'at home'

3. yes there are all year campsites

4. there are lots of tennis clubs - no idea what the chance of work would be though



you need to know that unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe - & Brits are returning to the UK in droves & have been for some years now - there is no social security benefit system to speak of - certainly not if you get here & spend whatever savings you have within a few months - you won't have been working long enough to qualify

if you are self-employed here you will be paying +/- 250 € a month (EACH if you both work) in 'national insurance' before you even start paying tax & whatever insurances you'd need to be teaching swimming

also - you need to find out if your qualifications are actually recognised here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Scott

Is your Spanish good enough? Not just for the teaching bit, but for negotiating the bureaucracy of setting up a business in a foreign country? I doubt you would get enough business just relying on the expats.

Most municipal pools offer swimming lessons in the school holidays but I think they use schoolteachers to give them. Don't know about tennis, you'd have to find a private club I guess.

One bit of good news, there are plenty of year-round campsites.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe. Unemployment in Malaga Province is the highest in Spain.
As has been said, many British immigrants have left for home. Others want to but are stuck with unsaleable properties.
There are several tennis clubs in our area but they all have Spanish coaches who are multi-lingual. They need to be as their clientele is British, German, Dutch, Russian as well as Spanish.
All municipal pools around here offer swimming lessons and I believe it's part of the school curriculum. 
To be brutally honest (but kind) I'd say your chances of getting a secure job which pays a living wage are minimal.
The immigrants who are living happily here are those who are retired on good pension/investment incomes, people with professional jobs and good salaries, people with internet businesses or other established businesses and people whose partners work abroad and commute.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From the people I know in Spain, most have access to a pool, either in their complex, garden or the local pool and most kids learn to swim without having lessons - they spend all summer in and out of their pools with family and friends and it just happens. That said, there maybe one or two who want to learn the correct way, but I doubt it would cover the cost of you being autonomo (self employed)?????? and certainly not enough to live on??? 

You could try some of the hotels on the costas and see if they'd be willing to employ you for swimming and tennis???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> From the people I know in Spain, most have access to a pool, either in their complex, garden or the local pool and most kids learn to swim without having lessons - they spend all summer in and out of their pools with family and friends and it just happens. That said, there maybe one or two who want to learn the correct way, but I doubt it would cover the cost of you being autonomo (self employed)?????? and certainly not enough to live on???
> 
> You could try some of the hotels on the costas and see if they'd be willing to employ you for swimming and tennis???
> 
> Jo xxx



But remember that a lot of hotels are closing from October to April so any work would be for a few months only.


----------

